# Sound fürs Gaming: Headset vs. Surround Anlage



## svp9 (9. Februar 2008)

*Sound fürs Gaming: Headset vs. Surround Anlage*

Hallo ich möchte gern wissen was fürs spielen besser ist, ein gutes Headset zum Beispiel dass Sennheiser pc 151 oder eine surround anlage?
I
ch möchte hören aus welcher Richtung die Gegner kommen , spiele Battlefield 2 und Counter Strike source.

Was kann man mir da empfehlen und  brauche ich da noch eine gute Soundkarte , wie die Creative Xtreme Music ? 
Mein Mainboard is das gigabite p35-Ds3 oder so ähnlich 
 

vielen dank


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sound fürs Gaming: Headset vs. Surround Anlage*



			
				svp9 am 09.02.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich möchte gern wissen was fürs spielen besser ist, ein gutes Headset zum Beispiel dass Sennheiser pc 151 oder eine surround anlage?
> I
> ch möchte hören aus welcher Richtung die Gegner kommen , spiele Battlefield 2 und Counter Strike source.


 da ist natürlich echter surroundsound viel besser geeignet. 


und du kannst es erstmal nur mit dem onboardsiund testen, vielleicht reicht dir das ja. eine extra karte wäre halt qualitativ noch ein stück besser.


----------



## svp9 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sound fürs Gaming: Headset vs. Surround Anlage*

also würdest du mir auf jeden fall ne surround anlage empfehlen 
was gibts da so für welche ? gibts da ne teufel bis 150 euro wo gut ist ?
oder gibts billigere alternativen ?
und mit dem headset hört man da woher die gegner kommen oder eher nicht ?
weil ich habe ein billigeres headset und damit hört man überhaupt nicht woher die gegner kommen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sound fürs Gaming: Headset vs. Surround Anlage*



			
				svp9 am 09.02.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> also würdest du mir auf jeden fall ne surround anlage empfehlen
> was gibts da so für welche ? gibts da ne teufel bis 150 euro wo gut ist ?
> oder gibts billigere alternativen ?


 klar, aber die sind klanglich deutlich schlechter. es gibt schon für 50e 5.1, aber: ro box keine 10€ inkjl. kabeln - das ist dann natürlich nix...   und falls du dann sogar noch ne gute sondkarte holst, dann wäre das sogar lächerlich, da ein nur 70€ set dranzustecken  

das concept E²  von teufel für 130€ ist echt super für den preis. 





> und mit dem headset hört man da woher die gegner kommen oder eher nicht ?


 bei nem stereoheadset natürlich nicht, da gibt es nur links und rechts. man kann zwar eine art 3D-simulation auch mit nur stereo machen, aber die ist idR unbrauchbar. ne alternative wäre ein echtes 5.1headset.


----------



## TheGameMC (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sound fürs Gaming: Headset vs. Surround Anlage*



			
				Herbboy am 09.02.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> svp9 am 09.02.2008 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wobei ich die raumklangsimulation mit meiner creative x-fi xtreme music echt net schlecht finde. also gegner in spielen orten geht bei meinen kopfhörern schon sehr gut. aber was letztendlich besseren klang liefert, kann ich nicht sagen. mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit aber ne surroundanlage. die kostet bei richtiger qualität aber wie du ja schon sicherlich gemerkt hast einiges.


----------



## svp9 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sound fürs Gaming: Headset vs. Surround Anlage*

ja ich merk schon billig wird das nicht für mich...  
danke für die vielen antworten. 
Also das beste wäre eine Kombination aus xtreme music und der teufel anlage oder ? 
Wie sind 5.1 Headsets ? Weil ich habe schon einiges negatives darüber gelesen, hat da jemand erfahrung mit ?


----------

